# Dog Guards!!



## danthemanutd (Jul 16, 2009)

There's probably not many people out there who have an Audi TT and actually let there dog go in the boot, but i am one of them!! I am looking for a dog guard to prevent the dog from jumping through to the middle and ruining my seats. I currently have the parcel shelf etc taken out and am having trouble finding a suitable guard to fit in due to the slanted rear window and lack of rear seat headrests. 
Has anyone found a dog guard that fits nicely without the dog being able to push it over?? If so where did you purchase it etc??

Thanks in advance

Dan


----------



## docman (Feb 3, 2008)

as the proud owner of the sole TT-passenger dog that went around Nurburgring (please correct me if not accurate ), I would suggest that a real dog harness would be a better spending than a in-case-of-a-crash-highly-useless dog guard.

When I'm saying this I'm relying on two things:
- there is a hook in the boot. Quite strong if I may say. 
My dog gets the rear seat and a dedicated seat belt for attaching the harness, but the hook in the boot would be a safer thing anyway than a guard dog. If you restrain the dogs movements, he won't be able to scratch your seats (if that's your concern). However, safety concerning, I would clearly opt for the car's seat belt as an attaching point.
- you could buy a mattress for the dog. Though I have leather seats, the dog's mattress never lets me down, absorbing all the hair, etc that makes a large, long-haired dog so popular (won't get into details here). Just throw it in the washing machine once a month and you'll be fine. Leather looks like new, actually better than on the driver's seat...

Concerning the harness, there are, as usual, cheap plastic ones and real things, costing quite substantially. I prefer money spent once, well. Better to be prepared than to regret afterward.

greetings from rainy France.


----------



## jakeman (Jan 30, 2008)

I transport two Afghan Hounds in Mine with the rear sears folded down and "Doggy" seatbelts/harness to stop them getting to the front. Two large Turtle mats cover the floor etc its not ideal so no long trips and i do see amazed looks on peoples faces as the Girls pile out of the TT when we stop for walkies or we are at traffic lights etc.

J


----------



## H20TGP (Apr 24, 2009)

jakeman said:


> I transport two Afghan Hounds in Mine with the rear sears folded down and "Doggy" seatbelts/harness to stop them getting to the front. Two large Turtle mats cover the floor etc its not ideal so no long trips and i do see amazed looks on peoples faces as the Girls pile out of the TT when we stop for walkies or we are at traffic lights etc.
> 
> J


Hi

We have had our TT for a week now and the intention was that our two Shar Pei would travel in the back with seats down.

In that seven days Sue has decided that the car is too nice to put the dogs in and has found an alternative!! The cost was a little excessive at £650 but there you go.............1999 Nissan Micra, one owner from new 7300 genuine miles...bit of a bargain but now we have 3 cars to look after :lol: In fairness we usually only do short journey's with the dogs so slumming in the Micra won't be too difficult.

Jakeman how do your Afghans get in the TT? through the hatch or the front doors?

Cheers all

Tom


----------



## jakeman (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi Tom they jump in through the back over the sill but only travel when dry we use our A3 normally to cart them about as they make the headlining wet in the TT if the weather is bad.

J


----------



## H20TGP (Apr 24, 2009)

Nice one !!


----------

